# Fixed my delamination! Class C bunk area- DONE



## Travelguy67 (Mar 18, 2018)

After a bit of procrastination I finally went after my problem. All the running lights had leaked causing water damage around the window. I have to say the fellow at www.delamrepair.com offered the best advice and I used their Composet SLV epoxy kit. Turned out great as far as I'm concerned. Overall the project went well, once I had a better understanding of how to go about it.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for posting the fix


----------

